# How Do you Get WAV Sermon Recordings to Webpage (Wordpress)?



## Romans922 (Jan 20, 2009)

my church's website is out of wordpress. And I am trying to figure out the best and "CHEAPEST" or at least not expensive way to get sermons from my computer (which come originally in WAV format) to the internet, specifically on to the webpage or at least be able to link from the webpage. I would like to make it as userfriendly as possible (not everyone is computer literate). What I want someone visiting the website to be able to do is push a button (and not have to do anything else but sit back and listen). An option of seeing all other sermons is a must too). 

Can someone help me out here? Thanks.

By the way what is podcasting? And how do I do that (I have itunes). Is it necessary for me to do? HELP!!!!


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 20, 2009)

Podcasting on itunes is super easy and its free. If I did it so can you. Have you thought about sermonaudio.com? It's not too expensive about $30 per month and you can upload 10 free sermons per month after that it's $1 per sermon. Many people go to that site because it's already established, whereas on wordpress you have to build an audience yourself.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 20, 2009)

Andrew, I typically record my sermons on a digital voice recorder and then transfer them (upload them) to a computer. They are saved in the .wav format. I use a freeware program called Audiograbber to upload them; Audiograbber can then convert the .wav file to mp3 (I'm sure there are lots of freeware programs out there than can do this easily enough; check out either tucows.com or cnet.com).

I would also recommend that you check out podbean.com for store your sermons. You can open a free account, but you probably won't be able to store more than a few sermons if you do so. On the other hand, an inexpensive plan with them (around either $12 or $24 a year) gives you 100 MB of space, more than enough to host your sermons for a while. Podbean even has a nice little jukebox that holds all of your sermons; I haven't been able to get it to work with my blog (which is wordpress), although it shows up nicely on our church webpage (not wordpress).


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jan 20, 2009)

To add to Tim's post, check out...

PodPress Podcasting Information


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 20, 2009)

1. Get dbPowerAmp
2. Convert the wav file to an MP3 (CBR) at 32kpbs
3. Upload the file
4. Install WordPress › podPress WordPress Plugins


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 20, 2009)

To use podpress, if i am correct, you need to have plugins on wordpress account. I cannot find that on wordpress. Any help with that, do i need to upgrade something?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 20, 2009)

Is your wordpress site at http://www.wordpress.com?


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 20, 2009)

yes.

I found this when i looked through support: Where is my plugins tab? WordPress.com


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 20, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> To use podpress, if i am correct, you need to have plugins on wordpress account. I cannot find that on wordpress. Any help with that, do i need to upgrade something?



Andrew,

You should email Kevin Carroll. This is what he does from blogger:

Reformed and Loving It: 1/11/09 PM Sermon


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Fred. I have been on that path, and so far unsuccessful with Wordpress. Yet, I have been trying to figure out what to do about it. It is hard, trying to decide what I should pay money for, but I don't want to pay money to try it out and then find out it wont work, and so I am having to just be patient and research like crazy before I dive into it.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 20, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> Thanks Fred. I have been on that path, and so far unsuccessful with Wordpress. Yet, I have been trying to figure out what to do about it. It is hard, trying to decide what I should pay money for, but I don't want to pay money to try it out and then find out it wont work, and so I am having to just be patient and research like crazy before I dive into it.



Andrew,

My guess is that the best way to do it with WordPress is to get some kind of web storage and just put the links in a post on the website.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 20, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > To use podpress, if i am correct, you need to have plugins on wordpress account. I cannot find that on wordpress. Any help with that, do i need to upgrade something?
> ...



Fred, Kevin uses Podbean (as do I). He is able to put the jukebox widget into Blogger, but I do not seem to be able to through Wordpress. I'm not sure if there's a solution. If someone has a solution, please pass it along!


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 20, 2009)

So I've gone into my wordpress account and there you will find Media. Under media there is "add new". Click onto that it will give you two ways of uploading your sermon. The first one didn't work for me so if it doesn't for you try the second option...flash uploader. You can try and see if it works for you.

-----Added 1/20/2009 at 06:33:54 EST-----

Here is a link which tells you how to upload MP3's to wordpress if I didn't give very good instructions.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 20, 2009)

That does look nicer than what I was using on my blog, sjonee. Thanks.

I still can't get the jukebox to work as a widget, however.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 22, 2009)

In the end, I have chosen to follow Fred's advice, to go with our friend Kevin's way.

Podbean.com and then linking from there to the church's website. This seems to have been cheaper than sermonaudio (with better quality as well). I got it for $4.12/mo (if you pay for the entire year). The point that I liked was that it has 300mb of START storage space, but grows 150mb every month. Personally, I don't plan on using over 150mb a month for sermons, so this is a feature I like. And I can have the quality at whatever I want, and not be forced to use 16kbps. And not spend money on storage space at wordpress. All in all, I like my decision. I hope it works out well. The quality of the first sermon that I posted which was preached by Joey Pipa this past Lord's Day, was not very good. It was the first day using the digital recorder, and I hadn't had any time to mess with the settings. So forgive me if you want to listen to the sermon. Hopefully it will be better in the future.

You can listen at 1-18-09 Evening Sermon - Exodus 34:5-10 (Joey Pipa) Tchula Presbyterian Church.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 22, 2009)

Andrew,

Sounds like a good call. Not sure what kind of digital recorder you have but I recommend recording in MP3 with at least 128kbps quality and then use dbpoweramp to re-encode at 32 kbps and then keep a local copy.

32 kbps sounds really good and, even though you're not worried about space per se, remember that you have to be mindful of other's having to download a humongous file unnecessarily.


----------

